# Difference between Duracell ultra and Procell



## LED61 (Nov 21, 2006)

Curious if anyone knows for sure if there is any significant difference between these same manufacturer excellent cells ?


----------



## slvoid (Nov 21, 2006)

Different packaging.
Now _plenticell_, that you'd want to avoid.


----------



## etc (Nov 21, 2006)

Is it like Energizer and Energizer Industrial?

Same thing, different packaging?

I have some Duracell Procell, haven't tried them yet. It seems Duracell cells for a slight margin over Energizer.


----------



## bwm (Nov 21, 2006)

The experience I had with Duracell alkaline (not ultra) and Duracell Procell batteries is from my old job several years ago. 

We, my coworkers and I, were used to buying batteries as needed in a store and we bought coppertops. Well, there was an expense cutting initiative and we were required to order our batteries in bulk from WB Mason and the $$ amount we were then allowed for batteries did not allow for the regular coppertops. We bought Procells. We were used to having to replace the batteries once per month. With the Procells we found we would only get about 3+ weeks on a set of Procells. Basically, I would say they lasted about 80% as long as a regular coppertop.

Brian


----------



## LED61 (Nov 21, 2006)

The procell 123A is actually more expensive everywhere than the Ultra. You would expect better performance.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 21, 2006)

When I took a tour of a semi local Duracell plant I found out that for each different brand/labeled battery they made, they used a different mixture.

So all Duracell made batteries aren't equal.


----------



## etc (Nov 21, 2006)

* Basically, I would say they lasted about 80% as long as a regular coppertop.
*


Could someone substantiate this? 

How about Duracell Procell vs. Energizer? Both AA?


----------



## etc (Nov 21, 2006)

Interesting article here:

http://groups.google.com/group/rec....uracell+Procell&rnum=8&hl=en#c291b32f2ae5d7b4

_
I have read that the new Duracell Ultra AA alkaline batteries have a 
lower internal resistance then regular AA alkaline batteries. I would 
think this might make for better performance in digital cameras then 
the very subpar performance that normal alkalines give. Has anybody 
tried these out in digital cameras and if so what are the results? 

_


----------



## SilverFox (Nov 21, 2006)

Hello Fenris,

Very interesting...

There has been a lot of speculation that Sanyo makes cells for a lot of other brands, and some of those "other" cells are less expensive than the Sanyo cells. I wonder if Sanyo does the same thing...?

Tom


----------



## Fenris (Nov 21, 2006)

SilverFox said:


> Hello Fenris,
> 
> Very interesting...
> 
> ...



I wouldn't doubt it. All the discount stores and their brand "X" batteries have come to come from somewhere. Ya know?

The thing with Duracell was that the slurry mixture for the different branded batteries were different. The Duracell labeled batteries are still superior to the other ones they make. They're not going to let brand "X" batteries out perform their own.


----------



## Brock (Nov 22, 2006)

My understanding is that pro-cells vs. regular Duracell’s are actually load tested before they are packaged where regular Duracell’s are not. We often go thought a couple 100 a week on big shows and we short test every one before they are put in to rotation. In about 10,000 cells I have tested I bet I have not found more then 5 that were low, not dead, but not in the range we wanted. When we use other cells I see a lot more low and dead cells, likely in the range of 1 in 100 bad ones.

Whether this is worth it or not, I don't know, but if you have a mission critical situation and don't check all your cells before I would recommend them.


----------



## LED61 (Nov 22, 2006)

Thank you Brock. I just purchased a bunch of Duracell Ultras and Duracell Procells and the difference in price was $0.25 each. I have my own ZTS and test each cell before use in my M6. So this would make the extra money not worthwhile for me I guess as the formulation of both is the same correct ?
BTW, I will be sending these cells, along with 6 other brands to Silverfox as soon as I get them for a shootout he will do at 2.5 amps draw.


----------



## slvoid (Nov 22, 2006)

Ok I called Duracell and asked for someone who can answer a technical question and they transferred me over to one of their engineers.
The procell and the regular alkalines are the same exact battery, made in the same plant, the only difference is the packaging (meaning it comes out of the same hole but goes down a different line in the plant for packaging).

The differences in chemistry in the same alkaline battery are between their "ultra", M3, and whatever they have now that's one step above that. It's done so the batteries can have more current draw without suffering from as much voltage depression (making your digicam think the battery's dead even when its not).

Also, between their manganese, zinc oxide, silver oxide, carbon, lithium, and nickel batteries, their chemistries would be different, obviously.

Their #'s 2037913013.


----------



## Brighteyez (Nov 22, 2006)

The Procell products are a lower cost, lower capacity alkaline battery sold for industrial use applications. You can find the product data information from Duracell's site at http://www.duracell.com/procell/products/procell.asp



LED61 said:


> Curious if anyone knows for sure if there is any significant difference between these same manufacturer excellent cells ?


----------



## LED61 (Nov 22, 2006)

I thank everyone who posted and my bad but I had to make reference as my interst lies solely for Lithium chemistry, so I'm still pretty much in the dark. I know we will all find out how good both are soon as Silverfox will do a shootout but if anyone knows differences in LITHIUM please post.


----------



## LED61 (Nov 22, 2006)

OK guys, its official. I called Duracell to the number SLVOID provided above (thanks slvoid) and spoke to an engineer. He confirmed the 123A´s Ultra and Procell is exactly the same cell, no difference whatsoever. He also mentioned that the battery is able to take 2.5 amps or even 5 amps pulses, but not extended runs, as this would trip the PTC circuit and shut the battery down. I mention this and asked this because many of our incandescent lights use 2.5 amps draw when used with the HOLA´s.


----------



## koala (Nov 23, 2006)

Very nice, the engineers know their stuff well...


----------

